# Paprika Édesnemes/Csemege



## Chtipays

Hello:
I bought two bags of paprika in Budapest, one of them has written: 

Édesnemes Füszerpaprika-örlemény

and the other:

Paprika-örlemény Csemege 

Can anybody please help me to translate that?

thanks


----------



## Orreaga

Chtipays said:


> Hello:
> I bought two bags of paprika in Budapest, one of them has written:
> 
> Édesnemes Füszerpaprika-örlemény
> 
> and the other:
> 
> Paprika-örlemény Csemege
> 
> Can anybody please help me to translate that?
> 
> thanks


fűszer - spice
édesnemes - a sweet variety of paprika
őrlemény - powder
csemege - delicacy

so, briefly:

Sweet paprika powder

Paprika powder delicacy


----------



## zoltan82

Chtipays said:


> Hello:
> I bought two bags of paprika in Budapest, one of them has written:
> 
> Édesnemes Füszerpaprika-örlemény
> 
> and the other:
> 
> Paprika-örlemény Csemege
> 
> Can anybody please help me to translate that?
> 
> thanks


 
fűszer    = spice
nemes    = sublimated
Édes       = sweet
örlemény = something like ground
Csemege = not the hot pepper the confection one


----------



## Zsanna

Translation here means a little bit more than just finding equivalents as the terms involve special categories in the production of red paprika powder.

Roughly, there are 4 categories according to different criteria (the most important being the colour content): *különleges* (special), *csemege* ("anything nice to eat" or delicacy), *édes-nemes* (sweet-noble), *rózsa* (rose), going from the "richest" coloured (+ flavoured) to the paler powders.
The actual names do not really correspond to the "real" meaning as you can see and there is not much difference between them in terms of what you can use them in.
In one of the sites I saw they suggest *édes-nemes* specially for preparing *pörkölt*.

But I challange any of my honfitárs (_fellow patriot_ - another rough translation) to be able to tell the difference between one that was made with _édes-nemes_ from another that was made with _csemege_...

(Within the above categories there are further differences according to how hot the actual powder is, indicated by words like: *félédes* (half sweet = not really hot), *csípős* (hot) etc.)


----------



## Chtipays

That was an excellent explanation, thanks a lot Zsanna
I wish I knew this before, I would have love to try some of the  *csípős *one.
Merci et Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## RusskiPower

Just stumbled upon this post looking for info about Hungarian paprika, thanks for your excellent input Zsanna!


----------



## Zsanna

I'm going to be conceited if it goes on likes this! 
I'm glad I could help.


----------



## opthamom

Wow, this has been a most helpful forum.  I had a bag of Hungarian Paprika that had been in my frig too long from family that came from Hungary.  Also wondered what the words on the back of the bag could mean...


----------

